# 18 inch Black Crappie



## fishmounter (Nov 30, 2011)

While fishing from my float tube for Bluegills on Lake Perris, Ca, I caught this, my personal best crappie on a 1/48 oz hand-tied jig/waxworm and 2 lb test line. Thought I had a lake record Bluegill on my line, but it turned out it may have been a record crappie, but I release it after taking a couple pics. I temporarily put her on my old chain stringer, so I could dig my camera out of a zippered side pocket. Not sure of it's weight... 3 lbs?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice fish - it would have to be really fat to get to 3 lbs at that length - but certainly over two pounds


----------



## Jim (Nov 30, 2011)

nice fish man!


----------



## Bhockins (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice fish! Looks like you're in a floating chair. Never tried it - but it looks like it would be fun. Is it the same as fishing from a boat?


----------



## fender66 (Nov 30, 2011)

Congrats. Always fun snagging a new PB!


----------



## BassGeek54 (Nov 30, 2011)

Really nice fish! I don't think we even grow them that big in South Central PA.


----------



## overboard (Dec 1, 2011)

nice crappie:



BassGeek54 said:


> Really nice fish! I don't think we even grow them that big in South Central PA.


lake ontelaunee, outside of reading pa. has some this size. probablly catch a thousand 6" before getting one close to this size, but they're there. 
NO BOATS, can fish from shore. really gets hammered during icefishing season.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 1, 2011)

That's a hoss, would love to see one that big


----------



## shamoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Good job California =D>


----------



## BassGeek54 (Dec 2, 2011)

> lake ontelaunee, outside of reading pa. has some this size



Thanks -- I didn't know about that one...not too far from Harrisburg area. I will give it a try.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 2, 2011)

BassGeek54 said:


> > lake ontelaunee, outside of reading pa. has some this size
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks -- I didn't know about that one...not too far from Harrisburg area. I will give it a try.



Most of the SE Pa Lakes have some monster Crappie - we also have a pretty good population of White Crappie which get very big indeed (look at some of my prior fishing reports) 

Do not overlook the small ponds around the HBurg and Reading area - especially this time of year, fo big Crappie


----------



## BassGeek54 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks Ahab...I don't care what all those other guys on here are saying about you...I think you are OK.


----------



## bulldog (Dec 5, 2011)

BassGeek54 said:


> Thanks Ahab...I don't care what all those other guys on here are saying about you...I think you are OK.



:LOL2:


----------



## lets fish salt (Dec 13, 2011)

dont about18" but right now the havin fun catchen themin the river from nelsons fish camp down river tothe dam by locks in owkalwha ,kenny &thje boy brought in about 45 for fish fry ! :wink: =D> good for eates! lets fish salt ! still trying to get there !


----------

